# Sore at base of tail... Flea Allergy? Help



## bigguy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Our cat started getting some bumps (reddish I think) on his back at the base of his tail a few weeks ago. My girlfriend and I thought it was an allergy to his new food so we switched him to the kind he had before. 

Then it started to get worse. He now has what looks to be an open sore with some puss. He's also lost a lot of hair around that area. From what I can find online, it seems like he may have a flea allergy (See end of post).

The thing is, he doesn't seem the least bit phased by it and doesn't act like it causes him any pain or discomfort. But we're both still extremely worried for his health. Also, we haven't seen him attempting to bite, lick, or scratch the area. 

Has anyone encountered this before? What should we do?

Note: This is also his new home of roughly 1 to 2 months. So its possible he's being exposed to things he wasn't before (including fleas).

Also, here are some pictures that I took. Sorry about the blurriness, its hard to make him stay still for long. *WARNING - POSSIBLY DISTURBING PICTURES*

http://picasaweb.google.com/BradLaCroix/OliverSores?authkey=vb0O1d_Z6lg

Flea Bite Allergy
General Information:
Signs of flea bite allergy result from the animal’s hypersensitivity (allergy) to flea saliva or materials in flea saliva. In an allergic animal, the bite of one flea may cause a serious problem. Extensive skin damage may result from the animal’s biting, licking, and scratching. Though flea bite allergy can be treated, it often recurs since a) flea eggs may hatch up to 1 year after being laid; b) most of the flea’s life cycle occurs off the animal; c) your pet’s environment may be contaminated with fleas; and d) even an occasional flea bite can trigger the allergic reaction.
.
Flea allergies are most troublesome in the summer and fall in areas with cold winters and warm summers. In warm climates on in heated flea infested houses, flea allergy may occur throughout the year.
.
In cats, the main signs of flea allergy are excessive hair loss and small red papules with reddish-brown crusts. Sores are most prevalent around the neck, lower back, base of the tail, and abdomen. In dogs, the main signs of flea allergy are excessive hair loss and severe scratching and biting. Skin sores develop primarily around the base of the tail, up the middle of the back, and on the abdomen. Skin infections are common.
.
Flea allergies usually worsen as animals age. Signs may begin earlier in the flea season and last longer. Also, skin reactions generally become more severe.
.
Treatment includes flea control on the pet and in the environment, and suppression of the allergic reaction. Occasionally desensitization ("allergy shots") of the animal is attempted. Desensitization to flea saliva is controversial. In some cases, good results are achieved, while other animals fail to respond. The veterinarian will discuss the advisability of desensitization.
.
Notify your veterinarian if any of the following occur:

* Your pet damages its skin by biting or scratching.
* Your ‘s skin becomes red, hot or puffy, or oozes fluid.
* Your pet’s condition recurs after treatment.

All comments and suggestions welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Those pics of the kitty's bum are pretty excessive. I've never had my cats get that bad from fleas. 
I would have to suggest taking him to a vet for an exam to rule out any kind of skin fungus or disorder and possibly also having him treated for fleas with a drop-on-the-shoulders type of flea eradicator from the vet. The products available at the grocery store are largly ineffective and can be dangerous to apply to cats with serious side effects.
Good luck, he looks like a lovely, fluffy kitty.
Heidi


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with Heidi. It could very well be very bad flea allergies (it is a common spot for them) but I would take him into the vet for treatment before it gets any worse. He may not show it (cats usually don't) but I'm sure he's in quite a bit of discomfort. It also could be food or environmental allergies or even stress. The vet may want to do a skin scraping to check for mange or other skin parasites too. If your cat is strictly indoors that's less likely but still a possibility. Probably, the first course of action (unless the vet gets a definite diagnosis) is to treat for fleas since that's the most likely and the easiest thing to treat. Spot treatments like Advantage and Frontline are the most effective. No knock offs! But, with a sore that large, you will have to treat that as well. The vet will usually give a cortisone injection (not my first choice but effective) and an antibiotic. I prefer using an ointment like Panalog, as long as your cat isn't going to lick it off. I had one cat who thought it was kitty candy. :roll: so I couldn't use it on him. He would actually fight to lick it off my fingers! Silly boy.
Also, just wanted to reiterate not to use any over the counter flea (or worming) products as, although they may be cheaper, they don't generally work and can be dangerous, even deadly to cats.
Hope that helps!
By the way, he looks like a goreous kitty! Full pictures? Please?


----------



## bigguy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and advice  

We'll be taking him to the vet tomorrow morning to have him checked out and hopefully get him all better.

In the meantime, here are some pictures. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/BradLaCroix/OliverPictures?authkey=Sk5yBU5FXMM


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Ow!! 8O Yes, in that location it is nearly always a flea-bite allergy, and it only takes a single bite to cause a horrid long-lasting reaction. However it *could* also be mites or other allergies. Do get him into the vet for testing and treatment! However a steroid injection without knowing for absolute sure that it *isn't* an infection or mites is a bad idea; not to mention that it can cause diabetes. I'd be cautious about that.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> However a steroid injection without knowing for absolute sure that it *isn't* an infection or mites is a bad idea; not to mention that it can cause diabetes. I'd be cautious about that.


Wholeheartedly agree, however, sadly, that seems to be what most vets (and Dr's for that matter) will do.


----------



## bigguy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Alright. So a fair amount of money later and a couple hours... :lol: 

Allergies were determined to be the main cause. Antibiotics (Clavamox) and Anti-inflammatories (Chlorpheniramine) were prescribed in pill form. 

Attempted to give to Oliver in a small treat, but the treat broke apart. Next attempted mixing it among tuna. Oliver caught on (clever kitty :lol: ) Mixed within tuna until I could barely see it and let sit for about an hour. Oliver finally got hungry enough and curious enough to eat it all. Next, tried to admit the antibiotics in milk (to mix things up). He expressed extremely little interest while I tried to place it in front of him (for about 30 min off and on). I finally gave up and left the milk on the floor for him in case his curiosity and hunger struck him again. I came back about 30 min to an hour later to notice the milk was completely gone. Repeated this for the 2nd dose of the day (this time with tuna & turkey and no milk) with much the same delayed success.

I will probably try grinding the turkey and tuna much finer tomorrow and adding the pills in the same powered form to see if this gains quicker success.

Oliver seems to be doing very well and the sore looks to be better than it was yesterday. He also seems to be more drowsy due to the medication, which makes him even more funny to watch. :wink:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Allergies to what?! 8O


----------



## bigguy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

A flea bite probably. Some cats (and dogs) have really bad reactions to them.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

So, I'm assuming they treated for fleas too?


----------



## bigguy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah. I left that part out  

We bought the purple box of advantage. The multi treatment one with the heart worm prevention and flea stuff.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh good!


> The multi treatment one with the heart worm prevention and flea stuff.


Are you sure it was Advantage? The only one I know of that prevents heartworms as well as fleas is Advantix and that can not be used on cats.
The only purple box of Advantage that I know of is just plain flea prevention for cats under 9 lbs.


----------



## bigguy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep.  

Its the purple one on this site

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=16902


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

A-ha!
Hope the sore heals up quickly!


----------

